# Washing machine in my rented property has given in. Does LL have to deal with this?



## States (30 Oct 2011)

The washing machine in my rented property has given in and I need to purchase a new one.
Is my landlord liable for this expense?

Thanks


----------



## twofor1 (30 Oct 2011)

It’s not up to you to purchase a new washing machine.

It’s the landlord’s responsibility to repair or replace as necessary.


----------



## Knuttell (30 Oct 2011)

Landlords responsibility....*if* it has died a natural death,howver if its because of tenant negligence then the balls back in your court.


----------



## Hans (30 Oct 2011)

Gosh if only it was tenants responsibility!! Only joking I dont know how many of those I have replaced down through the years and quickly too it isn't fair to leave tenants without basic items as for proving negligence I wouldn't really like to go down that road unless I was trying to get rid of a tenant - never in my years of being a landlord.


----------



## beffers (30 Oct 2011)

Agree with the others. It is up to the landlord to repair or replace the washing machine. It is not your responsibility. The landlord may know some one who can repair it, or a place where he can get a new one a lot cheaper than you can. Don't do anything until you have spoken to him/her.


----------



## Eithneangela (31 Oct 2011)

+1. As a LL, I have replaced washing machine, dishwasher, mower, cooker repair etc. immediately and without question (I trust my tenants!) over the years. It is not the responsibility of the tenant.


----------



## camel (5 Nov 2011)

Not a cut-and-dried as previous posters suggest I'm afraid.
If the bearings have gone then the ONLY way that can happen is overloading the machine. Of course it might have been run-down when you moved in.
Might be reasonable to split the cost if you've been overloading.


----------



## Aggie (5 Nov 2011)

Definitely landlords responsibility- I have had to change a few down through the years, and they should replace it fairly quickly!


----------



## roker (7 Nov 2011)

Bearings wear out without overloading, My 3 year old machine had the bearings go, the drum was changed under parts warranty.
If the house is unfurnished, would it not be the tenants problem?


----------



## Purple (7 Nov 2011)

camel said:


> If the bearings have gone then the ONLY way that can happen is overloading the machine.



Nonsense. Bearings are moving parts and will always wear out over time. Manufacturers make sure it happens so that they can sell new machines.


----------



## Knuttell (7 Nov 2011)

One of the biggest killers of washing machines is the damage caused by the wire support inside bras,when this gets loose from the fabric it will cause a lot of damage...

I heard of one case where a landlord was told the machine was kaput and need to be replaced went to inspect it only to find it full of soil and gravel.

"That's kids for ya said the tenant"cant let them outta yer sight for 5 mins"

Yep agreed the landlord there a holy terror alright...Ill knock that off your deposit so.


----------



## Harry31 (8 Nov 2011)

I spent a whole day cleaning the washing machine recently - bra wires, nails, stones & disgusting "gunk" - even the thought of it makes me retch now!  There was sludge around the rubber seal thing inside the drum - horrible.  Anyway, I cleaned it & rinsed 3 times with dishwater tablets & that sorted it out.  We only visit the house every 6 months or so - on agreement with the tenant - so from now on when we do inspect it I'll be paying special attention to the washing machine.  Don't even get me started on the cooker!  How can people live with that level of dirt?


----------



## xanadu1 (12 Nov 2011)

camel said:


> If the bearings have gone then the ONLY way that can happen is overloading the machine.



Ah, I'm glad to learn that washing machine bearings last forever when used properly! Indesit should forget the washing machine business and just trade on their magical indestructible bearings.


----------

